# cooking in advance



## bugman (May 18, 2015)

I just finished grilling our food for the next 4 days and it got me wondering..  how far in advance do you prepare your meals?? 

Usually, we take care of the veggies that day or eat the leftovers if there are enough.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 18, 2015)

I don't like to go more than 3 to 4 days


----------



## Azog (May 18, 2015)

Depends on what I'm eating. Chicken I can get away with a week at a time. steak must be made each meal. Ground beef a few days at a time. I suppose I can stretch it a week. Seafood I like to make a meal at a time.


----------



## Yomand101 (May 18, 2015)

I'm usually doing mine for about 3 days, maybe 4.


----------



## widehips71 (May 18, 2015)

Chicken I can do a week.  Ground beef or turkey 3 days.  Breakfast fresh every morning.  My fruits and vegetables come primarily from two smoothies a day which I'll make as I need.


----------



## carebear81 (May 18, 2015)

I tried doing that for the first time last week. Made/ bought WAY too much food. Think I am going to try doing 3 days at a time from now on.


----------



## Ggeneral (May 18, 2015)

Chicken lasts me the week. Pot of cooked spinach lasts me 2 days.


----------



## Paolos (May 18, 2015)

Chicken cooked twice a week
Beef every other day
Fish every other day
Eggs every day
Rice and oatmeal twice a week
Potatos, Farina and veggies every day


----------



## HDH (May 18, 2015)

1 day to a week. Pretty much like everyone else.

H


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 18, 2015)

Steak can be done for a week if you cook it rare then cut it into slices and dont season it until your ready to eat it. 

this week we made mexican pulled pork in the slow cooker and that will last a week. Breakfast is oats and eggs which I drink so thats fresh every morning. When we cook dinner we make enough for another meal the next day. Then just before bed is oats and drinking eggs again. Pretty easy prep going on at my place...because I hate to prep. It takes to much dam time


----------



## trodizzle (May 18, 2015)

bugman said:


> I just finished grilling our food for the next 4 days and it got me wondering..  how far in advance do you prepare your meals??
> 
> Usually, we take care of the veggies that day or eat the leftovers if there are enough.



If it's BBQ, I cook on the weekend and keep it all week. I use a Foodsaver to vacuum seal everything to keep it fresh longer in the fridge.

If it's chicken or other things I cook at home, maybe 1-2 days mostly as i don't cook as much to stock up all week. I'd just prefer to cook again and have it somewhat fresh vs days old.

I usually have 1-2 meals that vary per day, my other 2-3 are pretty uniform and set every day of the week.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2015)

Chicken & beef 2x per week.

Eggs & oats cooked daily.


----------



## j2048b (May 19, 2015)

I cook a weeks worth of big meals every sunday, steaks, chicken, rice all cooked sunday! Then divide up into meals and froze w the rice and vegies i pick for the week,

Eggs daily and oats as well


----------



## sup3rxf0x (May 19, 2015)

I like to grill a week worth of food and then add fresh veggies each day. I cook a variety of meats so I can choose whatever I feel like for that day..


----------



## curtisvill (May 19, 2015)

Proteins up to 5 days in advance, unless it is fish then it is fresh.  Veggies up to 2 days in advance as well as rice.


----------



## Milo (May 20, 2015)

I've done a week in advance but if you want to do that, I would freeze it. After about day 5 it starts to taste like shit. Now I cook for 3-4 days.


----------



## ejh17 (May 20, 2015)

I've been cooking my meal fresh every morning. I just pre-measure the meat put the raw measurement in zip lock bags ahead of time.


----------



## jennerrator (May 20, 2015)

my cooking in advance consists of cutting up an apple and opening a can of tuna....no lie


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

I do meal prep on sunday and it lasts me the whole week. try it out!


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 20, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Steak can be done for a week if you cook it rare then cut it into slices and dont season it until your ready to eat it.
> 
> this week we made mexican pulled pork in the slow cooker and that will last a week. Breakfast is oats and eggs which I drink so thats fresh every morning. When we cook dinner we make enough for another meal the next day. Then just before bed is oats and drinking eggs again. Pretty easy prep going on at my place...because I hate to prep. It takes to much dam time



you drink your eggs raw? not worried about food poisoning?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 20, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> you drink your eggs raw? not worried about food poisoning?



In the 12th grade high school I drank raw eggs with my morning protein drink. Don't recall ever getting sick from it.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 20, 2015)

Actually raw or undercooked eggs are the most common cause of Salmonella infections in the U.S.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 20, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Actually raw or undercooked eggs are the most common cause of Salmonella infections in the U.S.



Good to know, Like I said in high school I drank them without incident but haven't since. I guess it's Russian roulette when it comes to drinking raw eggs.


----------



## HDH (Jul 20, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> you drink your eggs raw? not worried about food poisoning?



I would imagine he's drinking whites from a pasteurized carton. 

I do the same.

H


----------

